# Nova 1624 ballast update



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Originally I'd posted a homemade frame for a ballast shelf that I put on my 1624. It works! The original post was: http://www.woodworking talk.com/f6/my-solution-nova1624-44-ballast-44074/ 
For those of you considering, this was easy and involved no welding( reference original pics). I 've included a couple of pics of the shelf and how I secured it to the supports with self tapping screws. And.... No problems with the shins, took that into account when I made it. The 200 lbs of ballast works just fine.
Dave H


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah I may have to get on that! Have you noticed a big difference in vibration since the upgrade? Also was wondering if you could re-post the link to your plans. The current one doesnt seem to work for me... Nice addition!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> Yeah I may have to get on that! Have you noticed a big difference in vibration since the upgrade? Also was wondering if you could re-post the link to your plans. The current one doesnt seem to work for me... Nice addition!


No problem, not sure why the other didn't work:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/my-solution-nova1624-44-ballast-44074/

Vibration practically nonexistent for the most part, with "normal" round blanks, however I have a knack for starting with blanks that aren't exactly balanced. :blink:
Happy turning!

Dave H


----------

